# Best way to pack a bar wrench , Or , how do you keep your bar wrench with you ?



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2010)

.. I,m thinking I need to make some kind of fairly rigid , snap top holder that will fit on my spenders ....


----------



## 04titanse (Feb 2, 2010)

i am no pro, but I just keep it in my back pocket. works fine, just remember to take it out before you tear your truck seats!!


----------



## Dayto (Feb 2, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YEkQiJsAKSg/RimxZFrJTdI/AAAAAAAAAtA/2VLz55N_T_A/s200/5005_Wedge-Pouch.jpg These are what most of us fallers out here on vancouver island work with .. Keeps a round & Flat files and Wrench on you at all times and holds 4 wedges 12" . Nice unit.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Dayto can you point me to a place were i can buy one of those ??


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 2, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Dayto can you point me to a place were i can buy one of those ??



Seriously. I want one as well.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I see this on Baileys,not sure if its the same.http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17817&catID=302


----------



## demographic (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Stihl Combi can which holds fuel, bar oil, plug/bar wrench/screwdriver thing and a file.
Although I'm under the impression that in "The land of the free" you're not allowed to buy them?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 2, 2010)

demographic said:


> I have a Stihl Combi can which holds fuel, bar oil, plug/bar wrench/screwdriver thing and a file.
> Although I'm under the impression that in "The land of the free" you're not allowed to buy them?



I got the husky version of the combi can they are nice, but i "sadly" think the Stihl one is of better quaity :censored:

Rookie thanks for the Baileys link but it is the one from Kuny i would like to get my hands on


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 2, 2010)

There is somre kind of clip I have seen mentioned on the chainsaw forum that allows the scrench to be attached to the handle of the saw, not sure if Baileys has this or not?


----------



## Mike PA (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, Bailey's sells a rubber bracket that mounts on the handle. I'm not sure that this would work well for a pro using a full wrap handle, as it might get in the way. I use it on my saw, but I just cut firewood. It is very handy for me.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17270&catID=288


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> Yes, Bailey's sells a rubber bracket that mounts on the handle. I'm not sure that this would work well for a pro using a full wrap handle, as it might get in the way. I use it on my saw, but I just cut firewood. It is very handy for me.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17270&catID=288



That's mint! I think I know what I'll be getting next time I order...


----------



## zikibusey (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks to Mike PA, for the link!!! I'll fab one tonight.:deadhorse:


----------



## gwiley (Feb 2, 2010)

I carry a small bright yellow 14" long nylon bag (northern tool) that has files, screnches, depth guages, stump vise, etc. in it, this bag stays with the fuel/oil. I never get too far from the fuel/oil anyway so it is easy to just hop over to it if I need to make other adjustments.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 2, 2010)

I use a piece of 5/16" fuel rubber hose and 3 zip ties. Ziptie the fuel hose to the chainbrake handle. There you go.


----------



## zikibusey (Feb 2, 2010)

mile9socounty genious!!! Were did you see it before? My buddies and I are always stealing each others ideas. Its almost a competition to see who can come up with something cool/functional first.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 2, 2010)

I have carried mine mostly in my wedge pouch when I am wearing one. If I am not wearing one I carry it in the side utility pocket of my britches, or I stab it through my suspenders (takes two holes close together) works fairly good. I tried one of those rubber mounts on my 066, and did not like it as it rubbed on the power-head and took away from the smoothness of the mounts.


----------



## hermit (Feb 2, 2010)

I mostly cut firewood but I welded a washer on the handle right at the wrench and use a big snap and hook it on the handle of my bar oil jug. which stays in my old Dodge wood truck.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive never lost one out of my side leg pocket even on my carharts or keys


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2010)

I wear FSS chaps that have a scrench pocket on the left side. All my screnches have a hole drilled in them and a lanyard attached. The piggyback gas can has a Husky and a Stihl bar nut tied to it and a carrabiner clipped to the cord that holds the bar nut. I can clip any of my screnches to the carabiner.


----------



## demographic (Feb 2, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I wear FSS chaps that have a scrench pocket on the left side. All my screnches have a hole drilled in them and a lanyard attached. The piggyback gas can has a Husky and a Stihl *bar nut* tied to it and a carrabiner clipped to the cord that holds the bar nut. I can clip any of my screnches to the carabiner.



That makes a bit of sense, could be a right pain if you dropped one on the ground whilst changing a chain over.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2010)

demographic said:


> I have a Stihl Combi can which holds fuel, bar oil, plug/bar wrench/screwdriver thing and a file.
> Although I'm under the impression that in "The land of the free" you're not allowed to buy them?



You could make a bloody fortune selling those to us Yanks on eBay.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2010)

04titanse said:


> i am no pro, but I just keep it in my back pocket. works fine, just remember to take it out before you tear your truck seats!!


. Thats one of the MAJOR PROBLEMS !!!!!


----------



## demographic (Feb 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> You could make a bloody fortune selling those to us Yanks on eBay.



Unfortunately not, they are quite expensive over here and by the time it was posted over to you lot it works out at quite a lot of money.

I worked it all out for one of the US members who messaged me about it a while ago and it made a hell of an expensive setup by the time it was all done.

I had considered doing it for some of you lot but even without me making a penny it was a lot of cash for the end user.

This was my personal message back to him, he was asking about the optional fuel and oil nozzles which bumped the price up as well admittedly but even before the postage was worked out it was a hell of an expensive petrol can.



> I just went to the local dealer yesterday (my SDS drill broke and they also sell Hitachi drills) and the price they quoted (and the Stihl listed price in the catalogue) for the can is £31.40 (That's the can with the file holder and the nozzle holder thing as well) and £15.30 for each of two filler nozzles.
> 
> 
> That's a total of £62 plus the postage (which I don't yet know the cost of) will be on top of that.
> ...


----------



## coastalfaller (Feb 2, 2010)

I use a length of starter rope, tie it on to my wedge belt and then loop the cord through the bar wrench. Keep it in my wedge pouch, but with it tied on, you never lose one in the salal brush!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mount one of these babies on the saw handle. . . Attach scrench to cable end.

Or clip it to your belt, or??

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/it...se-_-Safety-_-Identification Products-_-1PGP8


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> I use a piece of 5/16" fuel rubber hose and 3 zip ties. Ziptie the fuel hose to the chainbrake handle. There you go.


.Verticle or horizontal . ?? Got a pic ? What keep the wrench from sliding out ??


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2010)

demographic said:


> Unfortunately not, they are quite expensive over here and by the time it was posted over to you lot it works out at quite a lot of money.
> 
> I worked it all out for one of the US members who messaged me about it a while ago and it made a hell of an expensive setup by the time it was all done.
> 
> ...



WOW! They sure are proud of them cans!! I didn't think they'd want so much for them. . . Oh well.


----------



## demographic (Feb 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> WOW! They sure are proud of them cans!! I didn't think they'd want so much for them. . . Oh well.



I think the problem is that generally all our chainsaw (and motorcycle parts come to thinking about it) kit just costs a lot over here.
Usually if its for sale in the US for a hundred dollars, its on sale in the UK for a hundred pounds.
That sounds OK till you work out the exchange rate which at the moment is something like a dollar sixty to the pound.

That's also why I buy quite a lot of my KX500 motorcycle parts from the US as that way it works out in my favour. Well that and the fact that you lot still race them and there's better parts made in the US for them anyway.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> I use a length of starter rope, tie it on to my wedge belt and then loop the cord through the bar wrench. Keep it in my wedge pouch, but with it tied on, you never lose one in the salal brush!



.

. This is the exact method I use also when I,m cutting in S.E/ Coast .or thinning trees ... ... I found here in the Interior that the starter rope will freeze to stuff and it just wasn,t working out ...plus I poked the snow machine / skidder seat :censored::censored: The FSS chaps , I can,t get my hand in and the snap doesn,t stay snapped sometimes ..The side pocket works well , till you wear a pair of Frisco's to work ....I like Frisco's .. 50/50 Ben Davis ...
.
.I prefer the long shaft Husky short head bar wrench ..nice and balanced and easier on my hands ..... I'll have to make something up and post a pic .. One more reason to buy a new camera .... 
.
Cody , where did you put the holes in your spenders for carring your wrench ...???


----------



## coastalfaller (Feb 2, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . This is the exact method I use also when I,m cutting in S.E/ Coast .or thinning trees ... ... I found here in the Interior that the starter rope will freeze to stuff and it just wasn,t working out ...plus I poked the snow machine / skidder seat :censored::censored: The FSS chaps , I can,t get my hand in and the snap doesn,t stay snapped sometimes ..The side pocket works well , till you wear a pair of Frisco's to work ....I like Frisco's .. 50/50 Ben Davis ...
> .
> ...



I never thought of the freezing aspect, makes sense! I hear you on the ripped seat too. I did a short stint on some bug kill, we had to use snow mobiles for access and at the end of the day, swung my leg over the seat, but not high enough! I was wearing corks........ I'm sure you can see the mental image!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2010)

I have only kut the seat on my Polaris 4 Wheeler / Summer Skidder . 1 time with my corks .........That is like a record of some type I,m sure , considering the # of times I,ve been on and off it with corks on .. I don,t wear corks alot in the winter as the Hoffman felt lined corks I have freeze my feet @ colder than -5 F . The normal warm temp here .. We had a heat wave yesterday , it got up to 12 above .warmest it,s been in 2 months ..


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 2, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> 
> .
> Cody , where did you put the holes in your spenders for carring your wrench ...???



Tramp,
Notice my bar wrench on my right suspender strap. This method is simple...just use your bar wrench, and stab it through your strap (preferably while you are NOT wearin em...don't ask me how I know?) anyhow, stab it through, and an inch or two below there stab it back through from the backside. Works fairly well...seems like I lost one once? I picked this method up from one of my friends who was an excellent timber faller. My biggest worry was that I would take a spill/pile up, in the woods and I would stab myself with it, but...I took a few spills and never stabbed myself  Sometimes it would hook my arm, and put a little sissy scratch on it but, hey, we're Timber Fallers right!


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 2, 2010)

i have always pit them in my back pocket. have lost 2 of them due to the pockets on certain pairs of trousers being worn out, but if the pocket is sound, the wrench stays put..


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> I see this on Baileys,not sure if its the same.http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17817&catID=302



I have a couple of these pouches and really like them


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pack Shack bar cover*

I put the wrench (spray painted orange) in the pouch of my Pack Shack bar cover, next to a screwdriver and sparkplug. Velcro flap keep it all tight.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 2, 2010)

I would not recommend anyone to carry there scrench in the pocket or any place were it can puncture your body, you got some major vessels in your legs that will bleed you out in no time if punctured !!!


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 2, 2010)

Like another fella stated, we are timber fallers, not nancy boys. . . . . . . .


----------



## oregoncutter (Feb 2, 2010)

*bar wrench storage*

I slip my bar wrench into the lower side pocket of my riggin pants screwdriver end up,below and near where some pants have a hammer loop. I save my back pockets 1 for wedges, and one for my can of chew. I can't stand anything in my front pockets, and it sounds like a good way to castorate youre'self.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I would not recommend anyone to carry there scrench in the pocket or any place were it can puncture your body, you got some major vessels in your legs that will bleed you out in no time if punctured !!!



Thanks Kipp but it's our risk to take. Back on topic...I don't usually carry the scrench. It stays in a little pouch with my spare chains wired onto the rope that holds my gypo jugs. They're never very far away.

The suspender trick is a good one, though.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 2, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I would not recommend anyone to carry there scrench in the pocket or any place were it can puncture your body, you got some major vessels in your legs that will bleed you out in no time if punctured !!!





Between my ax my square chisel and my razor that some ppl call a pocket knife, my saw wrench is not that fearful of a thing. Heck the stobs, pigs ears and brush are more of a danger.
I carry mine in my side pocket along side my thigh. It lays flat and has never stabbed me and I have never lost from there. Most of the time I get saw dust packed in to it and it has to be worked out.
I like the suspender trick. I think I will be poking some holes tomorrow just to check it out.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually got the idea when I bought my dad a used MS290 from a pawn shop. It was already on there like that. What keeps it from falling out? Well lets just put it like this. I ain't throwing a hot dog down a hallway. Its a pretty tight fit. That and the zipties add tension as well.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty nifty, but I dont see it working out in the woods all day..

If you shortened it to be equal with the gaurd you might have somthin..


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 2, 2010)

It works on the saws I use on the weekends. I use a short barrel scrench. At work, I have my old ALICE pack with all my gear in it. 8 screnches, 2 T handle star wrenches, files, flat files, raker gauges, D-Tapes, wedges, lunch, coffee thermos, Mountain Money. The works. Water.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 2, 2010)

I would think that the extra weight would change the nature of the brake, making it much easier to trip, I have run saws like that & cannot stand it!


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 2, 2010)

Not some much with the newer saws. Having a stiff chain brake handle by nature. My 036 is a different story. It's old and worn. So the brake handle will start bouncing back and forth, then trip itself. So I took it off.


----------



## SpaayDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

*Got the holder from Bailey's*

I don't find that it is in the way, or is a bother to use.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 3, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I would not recommend anyone to carry there scrench in the pocket or any place were it can puncture your body, you got some major vessels in your legs that will bleed you out in no time if punctured !!!



I've carried bar wrenches everywhere from my wedge pouch, to my suspenders, to my pockets and haven't punctured myself.........yet.
I have suffered a few punctures from the dawg's on my saw, and once I sat down on the nail on the end of my tape.........but only once. 

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 3, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I would not recommend anyone to carry there scrench in the pocket or any place were it can puncture your body, you got some major vessels in your legs that will bleed you out in no time if punctured !!!


. Noted ,, but .It is mandatory to have it on our person as sometimes we need to get the power head off the bar REAL QUICK !!! Sometimes we need to tighten the chain , ect .....The side pockets on Riggin Pants are safe , same with the back pockets .. but they have other problems , like poking seats ,and loosing bar wrenches ...

56 , be nice ... Nancy Boys ,,,,,,,, You been listening to Hue Hewit too much .:deadhorse:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Thanks Kipp but it's our risk to take. Back on topic...I don't usually carry the scrench. It stays in a little pouch with my spare chains wired onto the rope that holds my gypo jugs. They're never very far away.
> 
> The suspender trick is a good one, though.


.

... GOTTA BE ABLE TO GET THE POWERHEAD OFF THE BAR ,,RIGHT NOW .....

. If I loose your bar and chain , that sucks , but oh well ,,. The power head gets munched , Thats Way expensive and real bad .....
.Which leads into a rabbit trail ..... 
. Most know this , for those who don,t .... When falling or bucking trees that are broke or split or have alot of frost or quake shake in them . If things start getting tight , get the dogs away from the bark or wood far enough so if you need to take your power head off you have room to twist the power head and flip the chain off the rim and it,s free ..... Thats a technique you need to be pretty good at up here ., unless your rich enough to buy a bunch of powerheads every year ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 3, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> It works on the saws I use on the weekends. I use a short barrel scrench. At work, I have my old ALICE pack with all my gear in it. 8 screnches, 2 T handle star wrenches, files, flat files, raker gauges, D-Tapes, wedges, lunch, coffee thermos, Mountain Money. The works. Water.



.

. Whats " Mountain Money" .....
. Looks like a pretty good method to pack the bar wrench 

Throwin a hot dog down a hallway :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 3, 2010)

redprospector said:


> I've carried bar wrenches everywhere from my wedge pouch, to my suspenders, to my pockets and haven't punctured myself.........yet.
> I have suffered a few punctures from the dawg's on my saw, and once I sat down on the nail on the end of my tape.........but only once.
> 
> Andy


 ..

.Recipe for pain , 75' Spencer tape with a 65' filler tightened up to 63 ' .. Sharp tape nail so it will stab into hard hemlock buckskin's ..... . Pulg in your tape and walk out a 40 ,, measure it , kick it pull your tape and someone yells on the radio , forget your tape and try to find the mic, feel a horse fly start to sting your butt check and swat it HARD.................driving your tape nail an inch into your flesh ..:help:


----------



## redprospector (Feb 3, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . Whats " Mountain Money"




My bet would be toilet paper. 

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh ,,,,,,,,,,,,thats new ..


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 3, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> .You must not be fallin alot of real bad snags , or hollow butt sound timber ... GOTTA BE ABLE TO GET THE POWERHEAD OFF THE BAR ,,RIGHT NOW .....
> 
> ...



YES! but if you do stick one dogged in, there is one saving grace, inboard clutchs. Pop the c clip & let everything fall out while you save your baby. . 
thats usually the way it happens when your runnin a 20'' bar


----------



## redprospector (Feb 3, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> Oh ,,,,,,,,,,,,thats new ..



Haha. Yeah, around here some called it "woods money" cuz guy's like me would charge a quarter a sheet to those that wouldn't carry a roll. 
Guy's like me called it "danger flagging" cuz we'd hang a little on a branch after the deed was done, so no one would step in it. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> .You must not be fallin alot of real bad snags , or hollow butt sound timber ... GOTTA BE ABLE TO GET THE POWERHEAD OFF THE BAR ,,RIGHT NOW .....
> 
> ...



LOL...sometimes it seems like snags are all I fall. Not too much hollow butt timber but plenty of snags. I just finished a two week hazard tree job and every one of them were snags. Don't be so damn quick to criticize someone else's technique or habits just because they don't match your own. I've been putting wood on the ground for a while and the way I do things is the way that works best for me. The scrench stays clipped to the gypo jugs and it's never far away. I like it that way. Period.

You can carry your scrench any damn way you please and I wouldn't presume to tell you different. Nor would I cast aspersions on your experience just because you do things different than I do.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> aspersions .





2 points for word choice.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 4, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . Whats " Mountain Money" .....
> . Looks like a pretty good method to pack the bar wrench
> ...



Yes sir, Mountain Money is good old fashion toilet paper. I don't leave the crummy without it. Always have a quarter roll in a ziplock baggy inside my tin lid.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 4, 2010)

Not only did I get my ass chewed . and rightly so I might add , but I lernt a new word ................
. I,de be screwed blued and tattoed without my bar wrench on me .. I try to always keep 1 Stihl bar wrench and a spare Husky bar wrench ..with my jugs and tramp sack ........
.. I prefer typing 2 words Bar wrench to one word scrench ...sounds too much like scrunch , I don,t want my wrench getting scrunched ........
. I greatly apologize gologit, It was never my intention to cast aspersions on your character ,intent ,ability ,or experience .....


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 4, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> Yes sir, Mountain Money is good old fashion toilet paper. I don't leave the crummy without it. Always have a quarter roll in a ziplock baggy inside my tin lid.



I guess that is one advanage ot bein an east coast cutter, during the summer months, we get to use Poplar leaves which are IMO batter than cottonell or Charmen. . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 4, 2010)

Skunk Cabbage is better than devils club leaves ....Blue shop paper towels are very good , they hold up well in the rain ..


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> Yes sir, Mountain Money is good old fashion toilet paper. I don't leave the crummy without it. Always have a quarter roll in a ziplock baggy inside my tin lid.



I never had any sleeves on my shirts when I was logging. . . They got sacrificed for the cause.


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 4, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I guess that is one advanage ot bein an east coast cutter, during the summer months, we get to use Poplar leaves which are IMO batter than cottonell or Charmen. . .



The good thing about working in the rain forest. Plenty of moss. It's the loggers friend, especially that kind that grows on vine maple. You'll never know how tough you are though 'till you have to wipe with a snowball.


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 4, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> The good thing about working in the rain forest. Plenty of moss. It's the loggers friend, especially that kind that grows on vine maple. You'll never know how tough you are though 'till you have to wipe with a snowball.



That sounds cold. I'm a tough guy when it comes to cold, but I'm not so sure I'd be happy wiping with a snowball.


----------



## slowp (Feb 4, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> The good thing about working in the rain forest. Plenty of moss. It's the loggers friend, especially that kind that grows on vine maple. You'll never know how tough you are though 'till you have to wipe with a snowball.



Snow is preferable to our moss. It has volcano ash in it. When one is not tall, one has lots of fabric on the tuck in part of one's shirt. The rest is self explanatory. But, if one is tall, use the sleeves cuz a logger in a middie is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 4, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> Not only did I get my ass chewed . and rightly so I might add , but I lernt a new word ................
> . I,de be screwed blued and tattoed without my bar wrench on me .. I try to always keep 1 Stihl bar wrench and a spare Husky bar wrench ..with my jugs and tramp sack ........
> .. I prefer typing 2 words Bar wrench to one word scrench ...sounds too much like scrunch , I don,t want my wrench getting scrunched ........
> . I greatly apologize gologit, It was never my intention to cast aspersions on your character ,intent ,ability ,or experience .....



No problem...it's just kinda like working, a couple of guys have a disagreement and they get it settled and life goes on.

And you're right about having to peel the power head off if a big one sets down on your bar. We got into a bunch of two year old burned stuff that were like stove pipes a while back. It got so bad that my partner said he was going to start using wing nuts instead of bar nuts.  On _that job_ my scrench stayed in my back pocket.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> Snow is preferable to our moss. It has volcano ash in it. When one is not tall, one has lots of fabric on the tuck in part of one's shirt. The rest is self explanatory. But, if one is tall, use the sleeves cuz a logger in a middie is not a pretty sight.



Using bits of clothing is a lot better than moss or snow...just make sure there aren't any gobs of pitch stuck to the cloth. I'll leave the resulting scene to your imagination.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 4, 2010)

Brown paper lunch sacks, biodegradable and can be used as flagging for that type of danger zone.

The old style McCulloch bar tool was flat, I kept in the side pocket of my WildAss pants


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 4, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> The good thing about working in the rain forest. Plenty of moss. It's the loggers friend, especially that kind that grows on vine maple. You'll never know how tough you are though 'till you have to wipe with a snowball.



Use moss....unless you get hemlock poisoning:jawdrop:


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey it went from bar wrench to t.p. I would usually keep both in a pack or bag near my fuel. But if its a tuff show both might be in my back pocket. If you get caught in a tight spot it is easy to improvize on the tp, tho not always pleasant. But you about have to have some kind of metal tool for the bar nuts.


----------



## M.R. (Feb 4, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> ... GOTTA BE ABLE TO GET THE POWERHEAD OFF THE BAR ,,RIGHT NOW .....
> 
> ...





Gologit said:


> No problem...it's just kinda like working, a couple of guys have a disagreement and they get it settled and life goes on.
> 
> And you're right about having to peel the power head off if a big one sets down on your bar. We got into a bunch of two year old burned stuff that were like stove pipes a while back. It got so bad that my partner said he was going to start using wing nuts instead of bar nuts.  On _that job_ my scrench stayed in my back pocket.



Or when time is at a premium & wood is a cracking, before the power head becomes a consumible If the... 'back of the bar is ground out'...
just loosen the nuts & break the chain with a wedge.


Seems like one could add a thong thru the barrel of the scrench on the supenders & tie it off to keep from hunting for it like one might a lost can of snoose! 
To me the scrench belongs upon the person or with the gas/oil jugs.
Let the young fellows pay the premium for a light weight power head then add weight to it, they recover Quicker. 
Then at days end rather than only thinking about the last piece...there will be some wood left.....

BTW: Seed cones are directional...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 4, 2010)

I,ve chopped a chain with my ax and punched a bar stud down into the oil tank on a 2101 Husky and got er clear in time .......But if you can get the dogs away from the tree or log far enough everything is easier and less expensive . I,ve done the pop the e clip and get a stihl in the clear with 064s and 044s . but It's best to get things clear ... Faster to go back to making money ..


----------



## dancan (Feb 4, 2010)

John Ellison said:


> If you get caught in a tight spot it is easy to improvize on the tp, tho not always pleasant.



Anybody need a spare right hand glove ??


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 4, 2010)

dancan said:


> Anybody need a spare right hand glove ??



I worked with some guys that used their gloves and kept on using them afterwards. I think these are the type timber beast was coined for.
I did not come up and help on the riggin with that crew. Stayed as far away as possible


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> I worked with some guys that used their gloves and kept on using them afterwards. I think these are the type timber beast was coined for.
> I did not come up and help on the riggin with that crew. Stayed as far away as possible



Ewwwww. . .


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 6, 2010)

I am in no way an expert on these matters or on any saw matters, but I have learned somewhat to improvise. I use an 8 inch knife sheath, with this I can carry up to 2 scrench's and my file. You can search around the internet or ebay for knife sheaths, really quite cheap or you can make a sheath out of nylon webbing, pretty easy if you can sew....LOL I can't. 
I wear the knife sheath on my belt and away I go. This is not mine...but something like this I found on the internet works, it is real close to what I use.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 6, 2010)

.. Green T . I am ok at sewing , Tho the guy who taught me a lot of things about leather work cringes when he sees my stiches .... He could be selling high dollar leather goods but doesn,t .. must have a real good retirement . Anyway I,ve come up with a design using a 5" section of copper tubing pinched off at the bottom end .A section of stiff leather for the back that is about 7" tall by 1" wide and a piece of strong but flexable leather leather for the front of it .. 2 leather verticle .suspender loops , a flap top with a snap ... I figure in a month of cutting there will get enough fine saw dust down the thing that the bar wrench won,t rattle around when I walk ... I will wear it vertically on my left suspender and will possibly put a small Harness buckle running above the top flap to run my spender leather thru so if my spenders pull or jump a stump or 2,, I won,t loose it .And it will ALWAYS BE ON MY SPENDERS . Not forgotten on the washing machine on laundry day ......................
.
. I described this in good enough detail hopeing someone will make one .. Post it on here so I can buy it from them .. It will save me time that I already don,t have ..... They can start a cottage industry !!!
.
Being considerably more rotund than Cody , the stabbing thru the spenders,,, did not work out !!!


----------



## ak4195 (Feb 6, 2010)

snows not bad,moss can ughm well leave lil bits to grind away...
always liked the side pocket below the hammer loop for the scrench,never lost one yet,pull it out many many times a day in the summer to dig out zircs on heavy equip.
Only time it falls out is on some coveralls without the hammerloop,when I jump back in the kenworth.

ak


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 6, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .. Green T . I am ok at sewing , Tho the guy who taught me a lot of things about leather work cringes when he sees my stiches .... He could be selling high dollar leather goods but doesn,t .. must have a real good retirement . Anyway I,ve come up with a design using a 5" section of copper tubing pinched off at the bottom end .A section of stiff leather for the back that is about 7" tall by 1" wide and a piece of strong but flexable leather leather for the front of it .. 2 leather verticle .suspender loops , a flap top with a snap ... I figure in a month of cutting there will get enough fine saw dust down the thing that the bar wrench won,t rattle around when I walk ... I will wear it vertically on my left suspender and will possibly put a small Harness buckle running above the top flap to run my spender leather thru so if my spenders pull or jump a stump or 2,, I won,t loose it .And it will ALWAYS BE ON MY SPENDERS . Not forgotten on the washing machine on laundry day ......................
> .
> . I described this in good enough detail hopeing someone will make one .. Post it on here so I can buy it from them .. It will save me time that I already don,t have ..... They can start a cottage industry !!!
> .
> Being considerably more rotund than Cody , the stabbing thru the spenders,,, did not work out !!!



Would you be apposed to wearing something on your hip (like a Leatherman tool), or you want something that clips on your suspenders?


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 6, 2010)

fanny pack.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the rubber ones from baileys have used them for years. They are on all of my saws including my full wrap handle bars, except for my tree saws and have not noticed any reduction in vibe dampening. As for the files and gas and oil they usually stay in the truck or in my side pocket and a minipig for the bar/gas if I have to walk in a ways.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 7, 2010)

The suspenders are the only common denominator that can,t get forgotten going to work ...... The holder I described is the only way I can figure out how to safely pack a bar wrench ..........It's like packin my key backs Only way to do it is on my spenders .......


----------

